# Na, wie gehts?



## Colwyn Quaffer (Jul 14, 2007)

Hiya,
just wanted to say hello.
Introduce myself? mmmmmmmmm...
Well, everybody knows me as Reg, (except for my Mam who insists on calling me Richard for some strange reason.). I live in Germany but I actually hail from Colwyn Bay in North Wales and I work in a steelworks.
I'm interested in Horror/Adventure and I've just finished my first manuscript which I'm hoping will get published, (hope springs eternal...).
In fact I've got so much faith in it being published I've already started the second part; so what does that tell you about my mindset? :lol: (Stop laughing!)
Well, that's it really.`I'm eager to hear from other people who have advice to give, (no matter how grave or flippant) and I hope to get to know some of you other prospective scribblers better.
All the best and wish me luck as I wish it to you.
Reg.:joker:


----------



## Shinn (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Reg.


----------



## Colwyn Quaffer (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks jack.


----------



## Labyrinth (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome, and it's nice to meet you Reg. I enjoy reading horror sometimes, but that's a pretty hard genre for me.

You seem like a good writer


----------



## Nickie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi there, Reg, and welcome to the forum. I hope you will be succesful with that book of yours.


Nickie


----------



## Baron (Jul 14, 2007)

Greetiings Reg and welcome to the forum


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 14, 2007)

*Plagiarism - Gracie Fields coined 'Wish me Luck'*



Colwyn Quaffer said:


> Hiya,
> just wanted to say hello.
> Introduce myself? mmmmmmmmm...
> Well, everybody knows me as Reg, (except for my Mam who insists on calling me Richard for some strange reason.). I live in Germany but I actually hail from Colwyn Bay in North Wales and I work in a steelworks.
> ...


 

Guten tag. Wilkommen. Or should that be Noswaith dda, look you.

Unlike you, I’m only at the very beginning of writing, and may need to find some way of curbing my natural inclination to pedantry if I am to get anywhere.

Like you, I’m also new to this site, and already I’ve found it's not safe out here. It's wondrous, with treasures to satiate desires both subtle and gross; but it's not for the timid.

Seriously, you caught my eye as a possible source of explanation of a couple of things.

Firstly, why do the Welsh hate the English?

And secondly, is there really a place called Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch, or did someone invent it for the Guinness Book of records?

Cheers


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 14, 2007)

The afro is you?
A fuzzy pated German.
I am pleased.
Otherwise, hello.


----------



## Colwyn Quaffer (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey Ox, so many questions... where to start?
Right, this whole Welsh versus English spans back many years and although I am very proud of my Welsh heritage , I do not subscribe to it. Basically, it stems from the percieved fact that the English are mainly of German and French origin, (Angles, Saxons, Normans etc. etc.) and the Welsh are Celts. However, that's putting it in EXTREMELY simplistic terms and if someone were to challenge this I would back down and say they`re right; because it's a load of nationalist rubbish. Hate is a sad emotion felt by sad people, (not meaning you dude .)
Llanfair P.G., (as i`'s called by the locals) is a real place with a train station, couple of pubs etc. etc. It's only down the road from my home town... well, about an hour away.
Voodoo, sorry to spoil the illusion but it's a wig. My natural locks are long and red but the mop looked simply cooler. Check out my dodgy goatee beard for my real hair colour.
I know, I know... I'm a fake and I hate myself... sad person that I am. Lol.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 14, 2007)

I really can't see the picture...


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 14, 2007)

German Voodoo said:


> I really can't see the picture...


Perhaps a visit to the opthalmologist is called for. It's perfectly visible to me.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 14, 2007)

hush, colgate.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jul 14, 2007)

auf wiedersehen


----------



## vivalabaz (Jul 17, 2007)

Top stuff.

Im new here so Im just scanning around the place 

My brother lives in Colwyn Bay. Lived there all his life. You might know him haha


----------



## Colwyn Quaffer (Jul 17, 2007)

Who knows, I might do. I lived on Tan y Lan Council Estate until 1983. Then I joined the Army, (at aged 16... what a plonker I was!) and left home.


----------



## JoannaMac (Jul 17, 2007)

Wilkommen im Forum! Es geht mir wunderbar, und du? How the heck did you end up in Salzgitter? Do you like it there? Do you fit in at the steelworks? How's your German? The picture of you in the big 'fro, where was it taken? 

Anyway, post of some writing and I'll look forward to having a look at it.


----------



## Colwyn Quaffer (Jul 17, 2007)

Hiya JoannaMac. How did I end up in Salzgitter? It's a long story but basically I was in the British Army which I left because of a nice girl, (who I later married). The job came after a couple of years working around Northern Germany, (Hannover, Schneverdingen and Paderborn, in that order.)
The people at the Steelworks are great and I'm on a good shift. I really like it here, though I do get very homesick sometimes. my German is not school-learnt, so I make some horrendous grammar mistakes; luckily half of my workmates aren't so hot with their German either and they're all Deutsch!!! Seriously, my German is passable; just don't ask me to take a Physiology class and I'm good to go.
I put something for people to read in the Fiction part. It's called SS Division Vampyr and I think the title speaks loads about what it's about, Lol. It's horror/adventure, and any feedback I get on it is very welcome.
The 'Fro wig picture was taken at the Rock Hard festival a couple of months ago.


----------



## dwspig2 (Jul 17, 2007)

Herzlichen Willkommen ins Writing-Forum!  Hoffentlich findest du hier etwas, was dir wirklich gut gefällt!  Ich kann das sagen!

Warum bist du denn in Deutschland gelanden?  Das ist bestimmt eine interessante Geschichte.  Bist du Auslandschuler oder gibt's einen anderen Grund für deinen Besuch in Deutschland?

Wie gesagt, herzlichen Willkommen ins Writing-Forum.  Sei geehert, weil ich nicht so oft in diesem Teil des Forum schreibe, aber deine Posting hat mir ins Auge gefallen!!

~Daniel


----------



## JoannaMac (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok I'll go have a look. Do you speak German at home with your wife? Or English? I'm losing my German which is very sad. I lived in Berlin for 5 years working at the Friedrichstadt Palast. Do you know it? I'm coming to Germany soon to collect the last of my things from a friend's cellar. *sniff* It will be the final thing that says "you don't live here anymore". Berlin's my favourite city in the whole world.........


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes, she recommended it to me so I can live out my misery there.


----------



## JoannaMac (Jul 18, 2007)

German Voodoo said:


> Yes, she recommended it to me so I can live out my misery there.



Ah quit your whinging Voodoo. You'll get to Berlin, forget all about Tenassee, and you'll wish you'd taken my advice and gone sooner


----------

